# My life has completely lost all meaning.



## Leigh (Oct 20, 2011)

I feel like my DP has gotten better in that I don't feel as disconnected from myself as I used to, but now I feel as though my life has no meaning at all. I feel as if I'm waiting to die. I was born just so that I could die. Nothing that I do matters because in the end I will die. Sometimes I just hope for an accident to happen so that I won't have to experience this dull, pointless life anymore.

If any of you have ever played the game 'The Sims', it feels a lot like that. I get up, I get dressed, I go to school, I come home, I kill a few hours, I go to sleep, the cycle repeats. Every day. I've started to stay inside a lot now too. I've lost interest in things I used to love doing. I'll obsess over philisophical issues like religion and what happens after death. Am I depressed? Have any of you guys experienced this too? I know that I'm not going to kill myself, but I'm scared that if this goes on for too long I may get too close to the edge.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

I get worried about this too.

My DP has been getting better for two months -- but everytime I start to feel myself, I get insane anxiety. Last night and this morning has been hell. And I don't know what to do. I'm so fucking anxious and I can't do anythign about it. I know its only been two months, but how long can one live not feeling real, then once he begins feeling real, feeling anxious.

I seriously don't know whats better -- the depersonalization, or the anxiety.

I don't think life is meaningless per se. Because if life is meaningless, than the statement that life is meaningless is meaningless lol.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Try being meaningful to someone else. Volunteer at a hospice or hospital. If you can't love yourself, maybe you can give someone else a reason to love you.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Try being meaningful to someone else. Volunteer at a hospice or hospital. If you can't love yourself, maybe you can give someone else a reason to love you.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

U wrote this a while ago Leigh but omg I feel this way now . It's like I can't get bak into life because it's lost it's point . I can't enjoy anything because of the inevitable
End . Anyone else relate it makes me panic


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Could be depression could be dp, an anti depressant may or may not help. I'd see a dr or a therapist about it


----------



## meganhall45 (Jan 5, 2012)

I understand how you feel. I wish I had an answer. I don't think we will ever "figure life out" It's crazy that we even exist, that this planet exists! maybe eventually we can just learn to accept that we are here and even learn to be thankful to be here. And eventually come to realize that our existence is beautiful. Until then... Just keep going. I recommend watching the documentary called food matters because I learned a lot about how what we eat affects us mentally and Niacin b3 can help a lot with depression.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks,,, i am on lexepro which has helped but recently i went downhill again. bak in therepy and its diggin up the crap... ur right im depressed ,. but depressed because ive been feeling shit for so long.. but i care about myself im talented and have so much goin for me.. if i could only stop questioning every day. and feeling anxious and scared to exist. and everything looks so weird and alien to me like im seeing it for the first time.. almost like i was just born into this world.. im obsessed with how weird the world is.. how pl interact with eachother why we do it. and i so miss just living and not analyzing it... anyone else feel the same? well im sure i can find one r two more ppl... if theres anyone or any therepist that has shed some light on this subject for any of you .. please let me know... im struggling and it would be greatly appreciated.. and thanks meg, xxx


----------



## meganhall45 (Jan 5, 2012)

i like the way you phrased that. "I'm obsessed with how weird the world is" I am too, i will sometimes just look at my own hand and be like "wtf is this" lol. Recently I've been trying to memorize scripture or quotes that I like so that I can distract myself and improve my memory. Yoga, exercise, and meditation will help if you start disciplining yourself and do them everyday. Try to get in the habit of all 3 even though its sometimes hard to pull yourself off the couch when depressed.

So be Truly glad. Even though you have to endure trials for a little while. These trials will show you that your faith is truly genuine. 1 Peter 1:6. I memorized that one last night! shocked because my memory is shit.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

yer.. good idea... i dont really suffer much with the memory thing actually.. like it use to bother me but it doesnt oo much anymore.. i am exactly the same witht he wtf is this looking at my hand thing.. and my legs... an i look around and im like omg we are all like clones haha.. its so strange.. and then i thing why was i born.. wat makes me me .. how do i know i am me .. and so on... its weird.. and then like i wonder how i know how to walk n see and stuff its like i wanna control it or sumthin ! can u relate. xx


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Ummm, I think it is possible to pull meaning back into your life in a rational way. However, do you have sensations and discomfort that come with DP? That seems like more of a problem. Let me know how you're doing.


----------

